
Obama's "Trusted Internet ID" Scheme Announcements: Reading Between the Lines - mikecarlton
https://profiles.google.com/u/0/lauren4321/posts/XH82sjYNZrx
======
DrHankPym
This is obviously going to do more harm than good. Why do people always
surrender their privacy for security?

